
Thanos.js cuts file size of your project by 50% by randomly deleting 50% files - jmsflknr
http://Thanos.js
======
starlingforge
Yeah it's perfect for my project but I was wondering if anyone has firsthand
experiences using it in production? I have heard that it costs everything.

